# New Bench PR



## nissan11 (Jul 3, 2018)

I hit a milestone yesterday. After a year of trying to hit 295 I successfully pushed 300#. My butt came off the bench but I am counting it.
This was the first time I crawled under the bench really thinking that I could lift the weight. I think my problem has been mostly mental. Anyway, I can't wait to attempt 305 in a few weeks. Ill be pushing 6 plates in no time!

https://youtu.be/6AthZ_ABji4


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2018)

Good job. Gotta keep that butt down for it to be legit. I think you can do two things better to help.

1. Focus on pushing your sternum up to meet the bar halfway and don't stop doing that even when driving the bar up.

2. Try pushing the knees out while squeezing your ass as you set up (before unrack). If your butt lifts move the feet wider. Play with this until you find a position that works for you. 

Sometimes I find that the butt coming up on max effort is just panic though. Like you abandon good technique because OMG it's so heavy and I am gonna die type attitude.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks, I will work on those things.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

Great job!!!:32 (20): keep at it!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 3, 2018)

GL on the 6 plates, your so close.  nice work on the 295


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 3, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 3, 2018)

Congrats, keep it up!


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 4, 2018)

I see guys at my gym border line levitate trying to push 205,good work


----------



## Jin (Jul 4, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> I see guys at my gym border line levitate trying to push 205,good work



How's the cycle going son? Still pinning your boyfriend?


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 6, 2018)

I've always laid completely flat on the bench and I've never understood why people raise their body.

If you can't move the weight with proper form then what's the point, unless you're in some type of competition?


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 6, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I've always laid completely flat on the bench and I've never understood why people raise their body.
> 
> If you can't move the weight with proper form then what's the point, unless you're in some type of competition?



Not disagreeing exactly, but proper form isn't just laying flat on the bench. Arching the back, getting sternum up, and pulling shoulders back and down is important not only for form but safety too. That said, the extreme arches and ROM of 2'' is a bit ridiculous that I see every so often.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 6, 2018)

Love the senior experts


----------



## Turbolag (Oct 4, 2018)

Congrats man! 300 is a huge accomplishment!!


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 4, 2018)

You try three plates yet? Be careful you seem like me doing that shit solo lol


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 4, 2018)

Good job bro!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 4, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> You try three plates yet? Be careful you seem like me doing that shit solo lol


Easiest way to bench 3 plates-no spotter and put locking collars on. Once that shit goes down you’re committed to bringing it back up!


----------

